
Ask HN: Finding local events without FB - petechapnan
I’ve recently deleted my Facebook and have found alternatives for a lot of things, but the one thing I miss is learning about events in my city. I have yet to find a solid way to discover what is happening where I live. I was wondering what other ways there are to keep me engaged with my community while not being on Facebook.
======
probinso
You're not going to like this. Facebook ruined most sites for events. nwtekno
used to be a premier destination for electronic music events and is now dead
because Facebook is more convenient and wider reaching.

a good competitor would be a site or you could subscribe to an event topic,
that would aggregate Facebook meetups, and community callendar events.

Most people that I know who don't have Facebook are partnered with people who
do

------
apotatopot
I use Yelp & the local papers/magazines along with their websites.

